# Need help with new Gamo



## frustrated

Here's a copy of an email I sent to Gamo...Maybe you guys can help. (Please, please)

For clarification, the rifle I bought is .177 caliber.

---

I bought a Gamo Whisper air rifle yesterday at Dick's Clothing and
Sporting Goods in Hanover, Pa. and am so far disappointed with its
performance. I read the manual last night and mounted the 3-9 x 40
scope on it ( the ring mounts were already assembled, I needed only to
tighten the bolts, and they're about as tight as I could get them.) I
shot the gun for the first time this morning.

I sighted it in at 25 yards. I was seated and comfortably propped on a
table with the gun resting ( and supported by me) on two lawn chair
cushions. I felt like I was solid.

The gun seemed to sight-in OK with the ammo that came with the kit
(Gamo Raptor Real Gold). I was able to move the scope to get my shot
in the bull. I don't remember if I fired consecutive shots into the
bull or not. I think I did. I loaded next with Gamo Rocketball max
shock. I wanted to sight-in the gun for a heavier ammo because I
bought it to kill squirrels. I had to readjust the scope, as I
suspected I would have to. But I could not consistently put shots into
the bull. I tried another ammunition I bought along with the rifle,
Gamo Armor Piercing, and fared no better. I'd hit the bull, put one
three inches low and to the right, put one an inch and a half to the
left, then back to the right, just off the bull.

I probably fired between 20 and 30 rounds of those two loads.

There was little consistency to any of it, and that's definitely not
what I expected out of a $250 gun, and ammo that is heralded for its
accuracy. I expected to be able to sit there at 25 yards and pretty
much blast the bulls-eye out of the pizza box it was drawn on.

So what's wrong?

I haven't adjusted the trigger at all, is that a potential problem? I
definitely wouldn't call it windy this morning, but there were
breezes, was that throwing off my shots? (I hope not, like I said, it
was pretty weak wind conditions.) At times, when I broke the barrel to
reload, smoke rolled out. Was a "hot barrel" throwing my shots off? Do
I have a lemon gun? Are Gamo guns simply not nearly as accurate as
they claim to be, or as I expected them to be? Is the ammunition a bad
fit for this gun? The scope doesn't budge or wiggle a bit.

I never owned an air rifle before, but was raised a hunter and am
familiar with firearms and fairly confident in my own shooting
abilities. (I just killed three deer with a 30-06)

Please help me figure out what's wrong. Shot groups this far apart are
unacceptable.


----------



## RNinND

I don't have the Whisper but do have a Gamo. I had the same problems as you being all over the place. Here's what I did to solve it. First I used thread lock on *all* screws of the scope mounts. Then I just experimented with multiple types and brands of pellets. I went through 5 different types before I found one that shot consistently.

Hopefully this will work for you as well.


----------



## frustrated

I discovered a factory-tightened bolt that was loose, and in fact, had backed nearly all the way out of the hole. It was on the bracket that mounts to the scope. So I tightened that up, and we'll see what kind of performance I get when I shoot next (this evening or tomorrow).

I almost am scared to find out.

I posted this same email on another forum, and came back with horror stories about the common inaccuracy and overall inferiority of GAMO guns and pellets. But I'm hoping for positive results and tighter groups from the bolt tightening, and if I get them, I'll definitely lock-tite everything.

Thanks.


----------



## jake8958

i dont know but ive herd something like that before i thunk its just a defect in some guns


----------



## ae69ae

jake8958 said:


> i dont know but ive herd something like that before i thunk its just a defect in some guns


Its not a defect, ALL new gamo guns with scopes have a built in "scope stop"(which prevents the scope from moving after a powerfull spring rifle gets shoot).

I have a Gamo Big Cat 1200 with the new 3*9*40 scope-- with the built in scope stop


----------



## IssaquahBob

My sons bought me a GAMO Whisper for Christmas and I'm really pleased with it. I mounted the scope and set up at 25 yards. Out of the box with the scope mounted, I was shooting a good 6 inches low and to the left. I fired a series of 3 shot groups and first adjusted the scope to the right and then up, finishing off with a tight group in a bullseye about the size of a nickel. I used Crosman and Daisy brand .177 pellets in the process. Each individual group of three shots patterned very nicely throughout the process. I have not tried the GAMO pellets yet. One thing I have not done yet is adjust the trigger. I would like to get it to a point where the pull is not so long/hard. Appreciate hearing from anyone who has made such trigger adjustments.


----------



## blowgunner62

I'm thinking about adjusting the trigger on my Gamo, also. Anyone else ever done it before? I'd like to know how it went so I'll know weather to or not.

Thanks


----------



## IssaquahBob

Here is some information I got off the GAMO website:

Q:. Can you adjust the trigger pull on the rifles? 
A:. No. You cannot adjust the trigger pull on the rifles. However, you may adjust for second stage trigger length.

Q:. How do you adjust the trigger for second stage length on the GAMO air rifles? 
A:. To adjust the trigger for second stage length on your GAMO air rifle: for a reduction in trigger length: rotate the screw clockwise. For an increase in trigger length: rotate the screw counter clockwise.

Now I need to figure out what "second stage trigger length" actually means. If anyone can explain that, please do so. Thanks!


----------



## wildone1760

Well i am on my second gammo the first one would not group I have moved up top the whisper. Still not real pleased as I was wanting to buy somthing stealthy! I wonder were a guy would think with the handle whisper it would have the reprot of a 22 short one shot & every dog within blocks goes wild! Also it seems that no matter how may turns of trigger adjustment screw it has no effect on triger length. Also the laser site is as usless as **** on a boar with little adjustment maybe gun three well be better. Also some one asked secondery trigger length is the distance from once you move the trigger to the piont of pressure on release hence the trim hair trigger is a very short secondary trigger distance which I find with my style of shotting makes for better grouping.
So let me know if any one else is finding these guns to be high priced junk1


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Here are some facts about Gamo.

GAMO guns are Junk
GAMO pellets are Junk
GAMO customer service is Junk
GAMO guns are indeed overpriced
GAMO has a history of staging and faking things
GAMO guns are unfriendly to tunes
GAMO owns BSA and since that happen, BSA guns became Junk, too
GAMO repair services don't make your gun shoot better
GAMO repair services only take your money
GAMO technicians are ex-plumbers
GAMO triggers are worst of the worst on the planet
GAMO people are incompetent

AH.


----------



## spentwings

Before completely giving up on the Gamo, I'd try Crosman Premiers and RWS Super-H-Point pellets. Airguns can be very sensitive to pellet type.
I don't have a Gamo but do have four other brands...one being extremely pellet sensitive. Of the pellets I've tried so far, Crosman P's and RWS S-H-P's give the best or 2 nd best accuracy in my guns.

BTW...shooting spring piston airguns accurately requires a certain hold and a lot of practice. Hang in there and learn...it's a lot of fun and dangerously addicting. :wink:


----------



## rogervan

There is this after-market kit that's supposed to drastically lower the resistance of the trigger being pulled. I found my way there, but i did not save the URL. you'll find it without much trouble. I have to go to bed 

"Gamo has a GTX drop in trigger assembly that improves the pull. Contact the Gamo forum for specific info."

I found it, then did not save it. I'll post it tomorrow. Can you believe it? Nodak has a Gamo forum.

roger


----------



## spentwings

Looks more like a Nodak Gamo death thread to me.


----------



## spentwings

frustrated said:


> Here's a copy of an email I sent to Gamo...Maybe you guys can help. (Please, please)
> 
> For clarification, the rifle I bought is .177 caliber.
> 
> ---
> 
> I wanted to sight-in the gun for a heavier ammo because I
> bought it to kill squirrels.
> 
> So what's wrong?
> 
> At times, when I broke the barrel to
> reload, smoke rolled out. Was a "hot barrel" throwing my shots off?I never owned an air rifle before, but was raised a hunter and am
> familiar with firearms and fairly confident in my own shooting
> abilities. (I just killed three deer with a 30-06)
> 
> Please help me figure out what's wrong. Shot groups this far apart are
> unacceptable.


A few other points...
I wouldn't worry about the trigger for now.
You don't need heavy pellets to kill squirrels with a .177...RWS S-H-P 6.9grs for example are more than adequate for chest hits let alone head shots.
Springers require a break in period. The smoke you're seeing is manufacture lube being burned off. Called diesling...it can cause erratic pellet flight. I don't consider a gun broken in until it's had a few hundred rounds through it...500 hundred is an arbitrary number...but I've seen it used often by people who know a lot more about airguns then me.
And again...airguns aren't firearms...springers in particular require a different approach in hold...more follow through, pellet selection, etc.
Hope this helps...this site has a ton of info/tips http://www.pyramydair.com/ 
also :bowdown: Ambush Hunter is our resident expert.


----------



## Ambush Hunter

"_Ambush Hunter is our resident expert_."

Hehe, I am not. :toofunny:


----------



## spentwings

Ambush Hunter said:


> "_Ambush Hunter is our resident expert_."
> 
> Hehe, I am not. :toofunny:


But you are...except you didn't tell me this thread is almost a year old. :lol:


----------



## avv604

Ambush Hunter said:


> Here are some facts about Gamo.
> 
> GAMO guns are Junk
> GAMO pellets are Junk
> GAMO customer service is Junk
> GAMO guns are indeed overpriced
> GAMO has a history of staging and faking things
> GAMO guns are unfriendly to tunes
> GAMO owns BSA and since that happen, BSA guns became Junk, too
> GAMO repair services don't make your gun shoot better
> GAMO repair services only take your money
> GAMO technicians are ex-plumbers
> GAMO triggers are worst of the worst on the planet
> GAMO people are incompetent
> 
> AH.


LOL... 
Hey Ambush.. I have a Gamo Big Cat I will sell you cheap. I even left the junk... err.. I mean... factory trigger in it. Mine has the 3-9x40 Gamo scope on it.. BONUS!


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Hehe, I guess I can hook a fishing line to it and go ice-fishing :wink: Hey, it's an all-weather fishing rod! And if fish don't die quick enough, I can always blow its head off with a pellet  :lol:


----------



## avv604

Ambush Hunter said:


> Hehe, I guess I can hook a fishing line to it and go ice-fishing :wink: Hey, it's an all-weather fishing rod! And if fish don't die quick enough, I can always blow its head off with a pellet  :lol:


:lol: Indeed.


----------



## fprefect

I really doubt there is anything wrong with your marksmanship or the rifle itself. (and probably the scope as well)

However the two pellets you chose to use can be about as erratic as any pellets I've ever used. If you sighted the rifle in with a plain pointed or flat nose pellet in in the 7 to 8.5 gr. range, you will probably find that the Gold Raptors will likely impact about 2 inches high of your original zero and the heavy Rocket will impact at least an inch low of your original zero and could also fly off to the right or left as well.

I don't know how much effect this will have on accuracy, but if you look carefully down the sides of either pellet you will find a "seam" line that is not present on other pellets I have used that are by far more accurate. Even Daisys made in China do not have this "imperfection" and will shoot 1/2 to 5/8 inch groups at 12 yards where the Gamo Rocket will be lucky to stay under 2 inches. Try some different pellets and I think the accuracy of your Gamo will improve noticeably.

F. Prefect


----------



## wildone1760

Hi out there! So riddle me this if the gamo air rifles are high priced junk .

What is the kind in the super fast pellet gun world I just got a 177 whisper

new with all the bells & whisels laser, night light "not good for more than

30 ft" scope 9x 40 for $190.oo finding it to be shooting right on after a

little tinkering About 20 rounds & getting good gruopings all ready at a

hundered ft. using gamo power pellet gold. I can find the fine casting line

using a magnifing glass but looking for imput like life expectancy of thier

guns


----------



## rogervan

fprefect said:


> I really doubt there is anything wrong with your marksmanship or the rifle itself. (and probably the scope as well)
> 
> However the two pellets you chose to use can be about as erratic as any pellets I've ever used. If you sighted the rifle in with a plain pointed or flat nose pellet in in the 7 to 8.5 gr. range, you will probably find that the Gold Raptors will likely impact about 2 inches high of your original zero and the heavy Rocket will impact at least an inch low of your original zero and could also fly off to the right or left as well.
> 
> Well I'm still learning. I've read about the benefits of testing several types of ammo on your rifle, but I never did it. I have some other brands, (Crossman and the like) which I will now experiment with.
> 
> Thank you for your time,
> 
> Roger


----------



## checco

Just bought the whisper .177 shot about 500 rounds through it different pellets untill & found 
the gamo match pellets group the best. Right now 9 out of 10 in a 1" circle @30 yards.
I am still trying other pellets but the match are the best so far. I really like the gun.
I hope my group continues to get better.


----------



## spentwings

:thumb: Sounds to me like you got a winning gun/pellet combo.


----------



## blaek

I had the same problem when I first shot the Whisper. The PBA raptor ammo will not group. The Whisper may fire PBA type ammo at 1200 fps but has no accuracy. I tried some different types of ammo with better results. The trigger could be alot better and for the price it should be. But with some trial and error practice and with the right ammo you can shoot good. Springer air rifles need to be held firm but not to tight. Mount the scope with locktight or you can wrap the screw threads with teflon tape to help hold(this actually works good). Try using a heavier pellet. I have great results with crosman premier 10.5 grain domed pellets based on a review i read

http://outdoorreview.yolasite.com/produ ... -air-rifle


----------



## goosejerky

What are u talking about xjddhrnt ? wrong forum maybe by a long shot :sniper: :withstupid:


----------



## dsm16428

goosejerky said:


> What are u talking about xjddhrnt ? wrong forum maybe by a long shot :sniper: :withstupid:


You never see SPAM before? These idiots will poke around throwing this crap up on all the old threads they can before the admins yank em and ban their IP address. :spam:


----------



## fraserleague

I have a Gamo Silent Cat and shoot crossman destroyer EX pellets. From the first shot to the last, i have hit 15 of 15 squirrels on the bird feeder at 20 yards. This gun has a cheap stock scope but I took a little time to sight it and it has never failed me. I haven't done any better than 30% hits at 40 yards but I set my scope for 20 yards. Stop *****in' about how poor these guns are and learn to shoot it at your desired distance. No better gun for the money!


----------

